# A Roll in the Hay.....



## exoticsdr (Mar 26, 2012)

Ah, Springtime,...when a young man's fancy turns to............ you decide. Caught the neighbors in a compromising position while checking on the tortoises the other morning.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 26, 2012)

Love the commentary that came with the photo, awesome...


----------



## wellington (Mar 26, 2012)

Was afraid to look. But I had to. Soooo cute. Spring is in the air


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 26, 2012)

hahaha! nice pic!!


----------



## froghaven5 (Mar 27, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Love the commentary that came with the photo, awesome...



Agreed  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 27, 2012)

Love the face/throat coloring. Do you have lots of these guys in the neighborhood?


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Love the face/throat coloring. Do you have lots of these guys in the neighborhood?



Yes, there are a bunch of them around and the common anoles also. One of my techs asked, "Why is that one's face all red?" I said, "Well, I just caught him doing the hibbity-bibbity and he was embarrassed." She thought I was serious......(not one of my exotics savy techs)...haha Doc


----------



## dmmj (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought X rated material was not allowed on the forum?


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 27, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I thought X rated material was not allowed on the forum?



Would this be considered too "skinky"?


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2012)

I got a little nervous for a minute. I thought I was going to see some Giraffes enjoying Spring.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2012)

" tickle my fancy" ........ Nice shot Doc!


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 27, 2012)

ha ha, nice.


----------



## bigred (Mar 27, 2012)

Great picture


----------



## Floof (Apr 4, 2012)

Great pic! Broadheaded skinks are SO stunning... Always makes me giggle, some of the "positions" you can find copulating reptiles in. My male Russian still tends to aim for the head, and my male beardie once found himself running in circles trying to mount a female who was determined to bite his tail! (no worries--quickly separated them after having a laugh--my bad for thinking it was a good idea to take a male and female outside to bask at the same time, anyway!) Silly lizards.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2012)

Funny. "Too skinky?..." Hahha

Those are cool looking lizards. We just have the regular alligator skinks near me.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 5, 2012)

too cute


----------

